# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Slow update on thread status

## Alf

Slow update on thread status, what is the problem?

Alf

----------


## Fotis1991

There are some problems Alf. :Wink: 

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...r-message.html

----------


## arlu1201

Are you still facing the issues?

----------


## Fotis1991

Not for me today Arlette

----------


## Alf

I've check this post again to day and it still shows 0 views even if there was an answer posted the same day. 

http://www.excelforum.com/search.php?searchid=2045353

What I really was wondering is if things like this should be reported?

Alf

----------


## arlu1201

Can you please give me the link to the thread, Alf?

----------


## Alf

Hi

Sorry for the delay in answering as I've been away. 

Strange, the link I provided did go to that particular thread but when I click on it now I get a messag "Sorry no matches", strange.

Looks like this thread is in Linbo!

I'm adding a new link to this post. If this does not work you could do as I did i.e. poster name is "Luker95" so I did an advanced search on the name and found the post again.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...lp-needed.html

Alf

----------


## arlu1201

Hey sorry, i posted in the wrong thread.  I had the link to that guys thread actually.  And i manually got the post count adjusted.

----------


## Alf

Thanks I'll mark this thread solved then

Alf

----------

